# 4440 sheet metal



## Godzilla (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a 1980 4440 that we just took loader off and have purchased the sheet metal for the front radiator area on both sides.
Is there a metal lower peice that they should rest the pins in that would have been removed for the old 158 loader?
( I am new to this tractor)


----------

